# Automatic vs Manual Transmission



## tvdxer

Do most (passenger / personal) cars in your country have automatic or manual transmission, or is there about an equal split?  What do drivers prefer, and why?  Is cruise control common?  If your country tends towards automatics, who drives manuals, or vice versa?

In the U.S., the majority of cars sold today are by far automatics.  Most (but not all!) American drivers prefer automatic transmission, probably because 1) it is one less thing to have to concentrate on / bother with while driving, hence easier and 2) many simply do not know how to "drive a stick", as we say.  Cruise control is present on most newer cars.  The manual-driving minority often just happened to learn on a manual car, or are car / performance enthusiasts who simply enjoy the process of shifting and the fact that most high-performance and sports cars have manual transmissions.


----------



## panjandrum

I think this is an age/maturity thing in the UK.
Most cars sold are manual.
Most do not have cruise control.

Only those who have decided to abandon the juvenile and have come to appreciate the finer things of life are prepared to drive automatics.

Guess what.
My latest acquisition is automatic  

Here is a secret that I really shouldn't share, but if you promise not to tell anyone ...
I hire cars in the UK from time to time.
I always book an automatic.
80% of the time, I end up with an upgraded model because most of the hire cars are manual and the only available automatic is a more expensive model with extra bits.
I might have to thank the US tourists for that


----------



## linguist786

Well I think in the UK automatics are mainly used by people who have difficulties in changing gears and using the clutch etc (i.e. disabled people). And as panjandrum, idiots who drive around thinking they own the road with music that deafen ears driving at around 50mph on a 30mph zone!


----------



## barkley04

In tunisia, all the cars are equipped with the clutch pedal. there are no automatic transmission cars.


----------



## cuchuflete

Most of this thread could have been omitted if the original question had been answered with a little bit of easy research.  

That said, I have always driven a stick except for hundreds of rentals which offered no choice but an automatic.  I taught my sons to drive manual transmissions, so that they could drive either.  Automatics make sense for 5mph city driving, but little else.  A manual allows for better control of the vehicle, and suits narrow, winding country roads better.

Now to the real reason: it's more fun, as it's more responsive.
A manual is well suited to the hard suspension, light wheels, performance tires etc. I enjoy.  Cruise control gets used on long highway trips at high speed, so I can pay a little more attention to selecting the next jazz or chamber music CD to enjoy during the boring parts of the trip.

I qualify for Panj's characterization: juvenile. He's dead wrong about the finer things in life.  I suspect he must be over 50 and sedentary.  Me too, so I guess it's just a matter of taste.

Now we need a general aviation thread: Do most people in your country prefer high or low wing craft? Turbo or naturally aspirated? VFR only or .......   How about bicycles?  How many gears?  We could graduate to cubic dimensions of microwaves.......yawn.

The statement in the first thread that most performance cars have manual transmissions is absolute bunkum.  In the US, most performance cars are ruined by having automatics.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkey, People generally prefer manual ones. But almost all new models have the two options, automatic transmission or manual transmission.  Yet it's not because they are performance enthusiasts buy that's how they are used to drive.


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Most of this thread could have been omitted if the original question had been answered with a little bit of easy research.



I can understand your proprietorial sense of saving server capacity, but surely you are being a bit niggardly in speaking - in what is only post number 5 - of "most of this thread could have been omitted"? 

How censorious!  
How spoil-sporty!  
How anti the spirit of the inquiring mind!


----------



## Etcetera

I'm not a driver myself, but, after working for a month as an insurance agent, I have some knnowledge of cars.
Well, in Russia most cars still have manual transmission, but there's a clear tendency towards buying cars with automatic one. At least, cars with automatic transmission are considered to be more easier to drive, safer - and more prestigious.


----------



## barkley04

Etcetera said:
			
		

> I'm not a driver myself, but, after working for a month as an insurance agent, I have some knnowledge of cars.
> Well, in Russia most cars still have manual transmission, but there's a clear tendency towards buying cars with automatic one. At least, cars with automatic transmission are considered to be more easier to drive, safer - and more prestigious.


with all my respect dear electra, the manual transmission cars are safer to be driven because it is the driver who controls the car whereas the automatic transmission cars just need o foot to push the gas.


----------



## .   1

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Most of this thread could have been omitted if the original question had been answered with a little bit of easy research.
> 
> Yes that is true but we would have missed out on the contributions of others like you.
> 
> That said, I have always driven a stick except for hundreds of rentals which offered no choice but an automatic. I taught my sons to drive manual transmissions, so that they could drive either. Automatics make sense for 5mph city driving, but little else. A manual allows for better control of the vehicle, and suits narrow, winding country roads better.
> 
> Now to the real reason: it's more fun, as it's more responsive.
> A manual is well suited to the hard suspension, light wheels, performance tires etc. I enjoy. Cruise control gets used on long highway trips at high speed, so I can pay a little more attention to selecting the next jazz or chamber music CD to enjoy during the boring parts of the trip.
> 
> I qualify for Panj's characterization: juvenile. He's dead wrong about the finer things in life. I suspect he must be over 50 and sedentary. Me too, so I guess it's just a matter of taste.
> 
> A manual transmission has been found to be more expensive over the life of the vehicle due to the need to adjust and replace the clutch plate at regular intervals especially if the engine is used to slow the vehicle by changing to lower gears.  An Automatic transmission also allows driver to kick back to a lower gear for the minor additional control afforded but I must say that there should be very little need to use such techniques if safe driving methods are employed.
> 
> Now we need a general aviation thread: Do most people in your country prefer high or low wing craft? Turbo or naturally aspirated? VFR only or ....... How about bicycles? How many gears? We could graduate to cubic dimensions of microwaves.......yawn.
> 
> The statement in the first thread that most performance cars have manual transmissions is absolute bunkum. In the US, most performance cars are ruined by having automatics.


 
Yes that is true but we would have missed out on the contributions of others like you. 

A manual transmission has been found to be more expensive over the life of the vehicle due to the need to adjust and replace the clutch plate at regular intervals especially if the engine is used to slow the vehicle by changing to lower gears.  An Automatic transmission also allows driver to kick back to a lower gear for the minor additional control afforded but I must say that there should be very little need to use such techniques if safe driving methods are employed.

It seems funny that you appear bored by this question but have placed such an extensive response.  If I am bored by a thread I tend to ignore it rather than damn it with faint praise.

I am scared by people who seek excitement when driving as they tend to come into contact with others far too often.

The most dangerous thing that most modern humans do is to drive a car and high performance drivers do nothing to make this task any safer.

.,,


----------



## moirag

In Spain, as in Britain and, I imagine, most of Europe, most people - read: nearly everyone - drive manual gear cars. I've never heard about cruise control, so imagine it doesn't exist. Not sure I want it to, either.SUV's are bad enough, aren't they?


----------



## .   1

A cruise control is simply a tiny computer that can be engaged to lock the vehicle at a set speed.
It is a wonderful device in areas where long distance driving is required.
I have lived in places where 200 kilometres was considered a normal visiting for a barby distance and it is a mind numbing and groin aching experience to maintain a set speed with the foot for two hours.
I drive an automatic transmission with cruise control and air-conditioning and many intense years of terrifying experience has drawn me to the logical conclusion that this is the configuration affording the greatest propensity for me to avoid the other idiots on the road.
SUVs are a cruel trick designed simply to allow car manufacturers to sell a small truck body with less inherent safety features and vastly less emmision controls.  The SUV is cheaper to make is far less safe and drinks petrol like a drunk while we see Peak Oil Production looming to engulf us in an oil hungry future.

.,,
The bizoids are laughing all the way to our grave.


----------



## panjandrum

If you happen to be a right-hand-driver venturing to the left-hand-drive world (or _vice versa_) an automatic is immensely reassuring.

I love my manual alternative for recreational drives on familiar territory, but the automatic takes the biscuit for the rest.


----------



## mytwolangs

Manual trans makes it feel like one has more control over the car, he can control shift timing and feel to his liking. 

I have always owned automatic. It is easier to drive an auto while drinking a coke, smoking a cigarette, fiddling with the radio, and a whole host of other distractions. 

American speed enthusiasts prefer manual. Typically, most manuals tend to perform better, even with the same engine.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hello everybody!

I think automatic transmission is simple and bored. I prefer to drive cars and motorcycles with manual transmission.


----------



## barkley04

Ladies and gentlemen, appearently, transmissions are a question of a mere taste; nor less nor more.


----------



## Etcetera

barkley04 said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, appearently, transmissions are a question of a mere taste; nor less nor more.


Really? But it has always seemed to me that automatic transmission is, or at least is considered, to be easier to drive.


----------



## vespista

In Sweden manual transmission is more common than automatic. The further north in the country you go the more common it is. One reason for this is that most people hate driving on snow and ice with a car equipped with an automatic transmission. Probably not a problem in Tunisia or Southern California, but over here we have to take it into account for a few months per year, so it's not only a question of 'taste' for us.


----------



## barkley04

vespista said:
			
		

> In Sweden manual transmission is more common than automatic. The further north in the country you go the more common it is. One reason for this is that most people hate driving on snow and ice with a car equipped with an automatic transmission. Probably not a problem in Tunisia or Southern California, but over here we have to take it into account for a few months per year, so it's not only a question of 'taste' for us.


In tunisia, we heve only the manual transmission cars because we are used to drive them like that.


----------



## maxiogee

barkley04 said:
			
		

> In tunisia, we heve only the manual transmission cars because we are used to drive them like that.



So do you only have black & white television instead of colour? Or only have candles instead of electric light? Do you do your laundry by hand instead of using a washing machine?

These are things we all were "used to" once.


----------



## djchak

I prefer manual, and ever car I have ever bought was a manual.
I drive motorcycles too.

That being said, it SUCKS to be caught in a traffic jam in any major metro/city area in the USA, and have to keep shifting/keeping your foot down. So any car with an automatic is ideal. (in that context)

Also, many people in the US are more concerned with comfort and space than acceleration/performance. Which explains why many Americans love SUV's.
The majority of SUV's here are not designed to go "off roading". At best they are designed to pass around the vehicle in front of you, that is waiting to make a turn, and go over the potholes in the side of the road.

Having a manual here is a theft deterrent in some aspects, becuase dumb kids wanting a joyride don't know how to use it.


----------



## tvdxer

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Most of this thread could have been omitted if the original question had been answered with a little bit of easy research.



Actually, I've already done some research (or I should say, incidental research).  I already know that manuals are more common in much of the world, including most of Europe and probably Latin America - but there are some countries I am not sure of, and it's much more interesting and enlightening to see what those who actually live in the countries have to say in response to my question.  And I'm sure this thread isn't causing a bandwidth crisis.


----------



## tvdxer

moirag said:
			
		

> In Spain, as in Britain and, I imagine, most of Europe, most people - read: nearly everyone - drive manual gear cars. I've never heard about cruise control, so imagine it doesn't exist. Not sure I want it to, either.SUV's are bad enough, aren't they?



Cruise control has nothing to do with SUVs - it can be found on cars of all sizes.  The Spanish term, by the way, is _velocidad       fija_.  It is on of the most wonderful features possible for long trips.


----------



## cirrus

moirag said:
			
		

> In Spain, as in Britain and, I imagine, most of Europe, most people - read: nearly everyone - drive manual gear cars. I've never heard about cruise control, so imagine it doesn't exist. Not sure I want it to, either.



It does, but probably only on bigger cars eg big Merx and the like.


----------



## moirag

I didn't mean that. I have heard of cruise control, but only in an American context. I've never heard of anyone having it over here - but I don't talk about cars much, I admit. When people start talking about their new car, I usually start yawning. However it seems this discussion is centred on the manual/automatic thing, and no-one's commenting on cruise control....oh, I see cirrus has just commented on it, and is doubtless better informed than me on the subject.


----------



## cirrus

moirag said:
			
		

> I see cirrus has just commented on it, and is doubtless better informed than me on the subject.



No Moirag, I just have a partner who could bore for Britain on the subject.  After a while it's like learning a new language - the terms wash over you until they finally stick and start to make sense.


----------



## djchak

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Cruise control has nothing to do with SUVs - it can be found on cars of all sizes.  The Spanish term, by the way, is _velocidad       fija_.  It is on of the most wonderful features possible for long trips.



Almost every car with an automatic transmission has cruise control here. Even motorcycles can have it, as in that case it's very easy to install. It has nothing to do with car size.

Now the difference in common European cars and American car, and the different tastes in rides and what the consumer wants...THAT'S an intresting comparison.


----------



## .   1

djchak said:
			
		

> Having a manual here is a theft deterrent in some aspects, becuase dumb kids wanting a joyride don't know how to use it.


 
This is something that I had not considered. Very clever observation djchak.
In the same vein I do not bother to repair the tiny dents that seem to appear on my cars as car thieves look for perfect panels as a priority.
So a good junker to park at the beach is a dented manual.

.,,


----------



## hh19

Im from the UK, and whilst manual cars are still more common………automatics are getting much more popular then they used to and there are plenty about to buy. Nearly all cars now come with a choice of manual or automatic. I drive an automatic/tiptronic and really like them.

It seems that in Europe (or at least here in UK) most new automatics are tiptronic. This means there is no clutch pedal, but the gears can be changed automatically or manually. So I can put it in auto mode in traffic, and on twisty country roads where more control is needed I can put it in manual mode. I find you get the best of both worlds.

Automatics are getting very good now. Some of the new ones like the VW Golf DSG are faster then manual. Also some of the newer ones can have better fuel economy then manuals. Unfortunately not all automatics are like this yet, but I am sure in years to come they will be. When this happens I think automatics/tiptronics will get very popular in Europe.


----------



## Juri

I changed at least ten or twelve cars with manual drive, and never had
difficulties with the gears. If I drive an automatic, it would send me certainly to sleep more times; shifting a five speed manual request more "work". In truth one of my yuvenile ambitions has been to become a Formula racer. 
But it's something more important: 
Nobody said that manual drive can save till 20%gasoline!!!


----------



## hh19

Juri said:
			
		

> Nobody said that manual drive can save till 20%gasoline!!!



That used to be true....but these days its no way near as much as that. Automatics are much more efficient then they used to be. Like I said some of the newer automatics are better on fuel then manuals. Vauxhall Corsa, Mitsubishi Colt, Toyota Yaris, Rennault quickshift, Peugeot 1007,107 etc etc....these are all examples of automatics that are better on fuel then manuals.

Before you say anything.....I know not ALL autos are like this, but in the UK alot of new autos are getting like this and its only a matter of time before ALL autos are better on fuel then manuals.

Also forumla one cars are not manual, they are semi-automatic. They have no clutch pedal, but you change gear with paddles/buttons by the steering wheel. These semi-automatics are faster then manual. Again in the UK automatics are starting to use the same kind of systems (tiptronic - gears can be changed manually or automaticlly - you get both in one) and they are faster then manuals. All automatics will eventually be like this.

To sum up automatics are getting very good!


----------



## justjukka

Due to an injury, my learning stick was postponed.  I think driving a manual transmission is better _because_ the driver has to concentrate on what he or she is doing.  Also, it's common knowledge that manual transmissions get better gas mileage.  Not to mention you can't really peal out of your driveway in an automatic.

Unfortunately, due to the injury, I own an automatic.  Not that I'd _want_ to peal out of my drive way...that can be kinda dangerous...


----------



## ILT

I was taught to drive in a manual transmission car in order to be able to drive both, and had a manual, an automatic and a semi-automatic car while I was a teenager; however, I can´t recall when was the last time I drove a manual or when was the last time I saw a friend in a manual transmission car. In the north of México automatic cars are very popular, but in the south manuals are more common.


----------



## lablady

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Now to the real reason: it's more fun, as it's more responsive.
> A manual is well suited to the hard suspension, light wheels, performance tires etc. I enjoy. Cruise control gets used on long highway trips at high speed, so I can pay a little more attention to selecting the next jazz or chamber music CD to enjoy during the boring parts of the trip.
> 
> I qualify for Panj's characterization: juvenile. He's dead wrong about the finer things in life. I suspect he must be over 50 and sedentary. Me too, so I guess it's just a matter of taste.


I agree with Cuchu on this one. 

It is true that there are many ladies of my er, ummm,... "vintage"  , who have chosen to drive an automatic. However, I have always liked to drive little bitty red things with manual transmissions (with cruise control), an engine more powerful than I really need, some means of letting the wind blow in my hair (currently I have a sunroof), and a license plate framed with "I'm naturally blonde, please speak slowly". I figure one of the perks of being my age is the ability to drive whatever I want. If that makes me an overage juvenile, then I'm guilty as charged.  Nothing is more fun to drive on winding mountain roads or long highway excursions. 

The only time I regret driving a manual is when I visit San Francisco. They like to put stop signs on _very steep_ hills. Starting up from those stop signs, it takes a bit of practice and a lot of concentration to keep my car from rolling backward into the car that has pulled up to within a half-inch of my rear bumper.

It has been a number of years since I last shopped for a car, but it used to be that an automatic transmission cost more than a manual. When I had a very young family and we were on a very tight budget we wanted to save every dollar we could. We drove manuals not only because of the lower purchase price but also because manual transmissions were more fuel efficient and required less maintenance than automatics at that time. My in-laws looked forward to being able to afford a "real" car with the luxury of an automatic transmission and other perks, and they knew they were successful when they could finally drive one. 

But I'll keep my little bitty sporty manual. As Cuchu said, it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Layzie

I prefer auto all the way! I'd rather talk on the phone with that hand, although most would disapprove of this habit.


----------



## Juri

Layzie: Talk on phone in Italy means heavy fine!
Lablady: Remarkable about the driving on Frisco hills, just an action shot.
Breaking news: yesterday in Liguria they opened a service station filling hidrogen gas!


----------



## natasha2000

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Really? But it has always seemed to me that automatic transmission is, or at least is considered, to be easier to drive.


 
Well.. This is precisely why some macho men in Serbia die of laugh when they see or hear about someone who doesn't know to drive with manual transmission (i.e. usually Americans, sorry guys)...

I heve never driven a car with automatic transmission, so I wouldn't know, I'm ok with manual one.


----------



## hh19

If you havent driven an automatic or semi-automatic then maybe you should try one. You may prefer them. Im from the UK and I learnt to drive in a manual and I have driven loads of manual cars, but I much prefer automatic/tiptronic, which is what I drive now. I wouldnt go back to manual unless I had to.

Im pretty sure in Japan, 90% of cars are automatic.


----------



## natasha2000

Hmm... I suppose you're right. I guess it's the matter of preference. But I think that even those who drive and prefer driving with automatic, should know how to use manual. 
Just in case!

Life is full of surprises...


----------



## djchak

Tiptronic would be ideal, but I haven't seen one on any car (sold in the US) that costs less than $30,000. And most on the cars sold in that price range come in automatic...you have to wait 4 -8 weeks for delivery.

And, now, it's common for the manual to cost MORE.

I had to wait a month and rent a minivan for 2 weeks before my car arrived.

It's a real pain in the butt to GET a manual.


----------



## hh19

djchak said:
			
		

> Tiptronic would be ideal, but I haven't seen one on any car (sold in the US) that costs less than $30,000. And most on the cars sold in that price range come in automatic...you have to wait 4 -8 weeks for delivery.



Its different here in the UK, (probably most of Europe too). Most new automatics are tiptronic – the gears can be changed automatically or manually, theres just no clutch. I find this perfect for my needs. In traffic I can put it in auto mode, on twisty narrow roads I can put manual mode on. I find you get the best of both worlds. It can also be quite fun, especially if the car has formula 1 style paddles by the steering wheel for changing gear in manual mode.


----------



## Juri

As I am retired, I feel younger with manual. 
Would be ever somnolent in automatic!


----------



## panjandrum

All this stuff about manuals being more economic is total nonsense.

The manufacturers' figures prove me wrong. But how did they get those figures? By skilful driving.

A skillful driver, driving economically, can drive more economically in a manual than in an automatic. What does that mean?

It means low acceleration, low revs, changing up a gear at low revs - in essence, low excitement. How many drivers who prefer manuals do so because they are aiming for low excitement?

What the figures don't tell us is that a real manual driver gets nowhere near the same fuel economy as the real automatic driver.

The average manual driver is blowing totally unnecessary holes in the ozone layer.


----------



## Juri

I pay a great attention to ozone holes: I walk a lot, wherever possible.


----------

